# Cabelas in Grandville MI question?



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Does anyone know if they have a Dart system or something similar to one of those video target systems for archery?

If not is there any one with in a hour south of there like say Kalamazoo that has one? Im in South West Michigan. There used to be 2 in Watervliet Mi now there is none.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

You can check out or give Long Range Archery in Holland a call I know the last time I was there they had that. That's the only one that I know close by.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, long range in holland has a dart. I think it's $28 an hour. Call ahead to save a "tee time"

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wait a minute, what the heck is a dart system? Is this one of those virtual shooting ranges or something? Never heard of this!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Yes. You pick what you want to shoot at and shoot at a huge screen. Its fun!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

yep called long range and they have it. Looks like a nice bow shop too from looking at there website.

Thanks for tip guys! they arent to far and closer than GR.

If you havent ever tried the dart video shoot its a lot of fun and good practice before season starts. Especially when its hot like this, nice to shoot inside in the air conditioning . If you can split it with 2-3 buddies its cheap fun.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

It is a nice shop for sure. Its only 2 of 3 years old. They moved from their twin lake location and then reopened that store a short time later. 
Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

The only complaint I have/had is the video I shot at,all animals/targets were at 20 yards even.There was no guessing yardage.I haven't shot in a few years so I don't know if things have changed.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

The only complaint I have/had is the video I shot at,all animals/were at 20 yards even.There was no guessing yardage.I haven't shot in a few years so I don't know if things have changed.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

jd4223 said:


> The only complaint I have/had is the video I shot at,all animals/were at 20 yards even.There was no guessing yardage.I haven't shot in a few years so I don't know if things have changed.


I've never seen one that had a moving screen. That would be pretty cool though.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

the screen is at 20 yards but the size of the animals changes so this can make it harder and appear farther. But your always shooting at 20 yards.

I think its just good practice at shooting at a target you can react with. The deer is walking threw the woods and you have to pick the right time to shoot and some times you have a few seconds to shoot as the deer stops at the right angle and if you wait to long you miss your chance and its over. In that respect its a lot like real hunting to me. I feel its another way to mentally prepare your self. Plus its fun


----------

